# vasectomy



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Any of you other guys get a vasectomy? After fathering two children, it seemed like an easy way to take the burden of birth control off of my wife. I never regretted it even though I remarried.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2015)

Nope. Years ago, wife went in to have a cyst removed and had tubes tied.


----------



## Lon (Apr 25, 2015)

I had a vasectomy in 1968 despite having just one child that was born in 1959


----------



## Falcon (Apr 25, 2015)

Yep!  Right after the twins were born.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2015)

My current husband had a vasectomy at the incredibly young age of 28..,  he was so sure he never wanted children. Thank goodness he wasn't my first husband otherwise I wouldn't have my beautiful daughter...but hubs is now 54 and has never regretted his decision for one second !


----------



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Holly, Your current husband had a vasectomy and never fathered any children?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2015)

Yup , he never wanted children and he was determined there would never be any 'accidental '' pregnancies..this was before I met him..


----------



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yup , he never wanted children and he was determined there would never be any 'accidental '' pregnancies..this was before I met him..



I certainly have no problem with that. I imagine that same decision is not that uncommon these days.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 25, 2015)

I give credit to those who are able to know themselves well enough to know they don't want kids.   There is nothing to be ashamed of about that.   I know quite a few people who are childless by choice and are very happy.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 25, 2015)

Holly, I think it was a very responsible decision on his part.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 25, 2015)

Got it done in when I was in early 40s, had 2 beautiful children(daughter and son) and was finished procreating.


----------



## Debby (Apr 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I give credit to those who are able to know themselves well enough to know they don't want kids.   There is nothing to be ashamed of about that.   I know quite a few people who are childless by choice and are very happy.





My ex-son in law had a vasectomy early in their marriage because neither of them wanted kids.  My daughter said to me once, 'Mom, I know I'm too selfish to let go of this lifestyle that I enjoy so much that I'd probably resent kids that forced me into another path'.  That was about ten years ago and she still feels like that.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Holly, I think it was a very responsible decision on his part.



Me too AC...and my daughter is the same neither she nor my s-i-l intend having children...their lives and work totally revolve around animals, rescuing,  caring, boarding, training etc..all their love and devotion go into each other and the  animals..


----------



## Louis (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes, I had mine done in my mid forties.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 27, 2015)

I have seen some royal battles on discussion boards as well as FB between the "childless by choice" group and the "You'll be sorry" group..  It can get nasty.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 27, 2015)

I have the utmost respect for those who know themselves well enough to make sure they don't bring children they don't want into the world.  If more people made better decisions about that we wouldn't have all the kids living in a "litter" of other kids none of whom have much chance in life.


----------



## Debby (Apr 27, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have seen some royal battles on discussion boards as well as FB between the "childless by choice" group and the "You'll be sorry" group..  It can get nasty.




I guess those folks have forgotten that we're all different.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 27, 2015)

I made the decision not to have children by the time I was 30.  I never had my tubes tied and my then-husband did not have a vasectomy.  (BTW, this was not an issue in the eventual divorce.)  I was just very conscientious about birth control.  As I entered my 20s, I had begun to observe how the lives of my friends who were having children changed, especially the women.  I concluded that there is a tremendous amount of sacrifice and responsibility involved in being a parent and I didn't want it.  In my 30s I got a lot of "You'll change your mind" and "But you'd make such a good mother" and even some "God intended women to have children".  That gradually diminished as I got older. I never wavered and I never regretted it.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 27, 2015)

My son doesn't ever want to have kids and neither does his girlfriend, although I think he'd make an excellent parent. That's ok with me, and I'll never be a grandparent or have to worry about the little ones. But I do sometimes get sick of listening to friends blathering on and on about their grandchildren.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 27, 2015)

Cookie said:


> But I do sometimes get sick of listening to friends blathering on and on about their grandchildren.



That`s because you haven`t met MY grandchildren....

After the birth of our first two daughters,we felt that our family was complete. But four years later,we had a surprise. I always had very fast labors and hers was the fastest-1 hour 26 minutes from first contraction until her birth. She was nearly born in the car. I say all this because when labor is that fast,it is very intense. I was also trying to get the other two girls ready to go to my sisters. I was breathing my head off trying to get this all accomplished. I was scheduled to have a tubal ligation right after her birth but the OR was tied up. So I had to wait. And I was thirsty. Terribly thirsty. I waited and waited. She was born at 3:26 am and by noon they STILL couldn`t take me in. By then I was also starving. So my doc suggested wes get a vasectomy instead. Sounded good to me lol. Well,he didn`t get it done fast enough and 9 months later we found ourselves pregnant again. So he had a vasectomy when I was four months pregnant. Needless to say,neither of us has ever regretted it


----------



## Cookie (Apr 27, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson, that story sounds like something from 'Call the Midwife', I had to laugh when I watched that show and turn the sound way down when they get to a labor and childbirth scenes, all that screaming and grimacing.  It was really tough back then for women giving birth.

A friend of mine would never have children because she always felt that being pregnant was like having some alien creature growing inside her (she had an abortion). Another lady I know feels the same way. Not me though.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 27, 2015)

I HAVE grandchildren but still get sick of listening to people going on and on about theirs.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 27, 2015)

How refreshing to know that I'm not the only one who tires of having to plaster a false smile on my face every time some fellow senior decides I need to know what little Egbert did or said!


----------

